# Rebar/Remesh Tomar



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Anyone got details / co-ordinates of a Rebar Remesh holder within 15km of Tomar who holds a decent stock rather then one who can get the stuff but doesn't??? They don't need to deliver just have the stuff ready for collection.


----------



## johnjohn47 (Feb 9, 2014)

Joe - Haai! Vriend - there is a builder's yard on 110 South out of Tomar a few klix with hardcore and sand - I'll check it out tomorrow when we pass for bar n mesh. Can't PM you but are you on the same number as last year?


----------

